# Pine pollen?



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

For the herbalists, does anyone use pine pollen for anything? I've been reading about its health benefits, and ordered some to try. Too late in the season here to collect any.
Has anyone collected/used it?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know about pine pollen but pine sap sure is useful.
It is good to help heal most scrapes and cuts.
Makes fair glue.
Collecting is easy 
1 cut a v shape just through the bark
2 Drill a hole at the bottom of the v slanted up as it goes in
3 put a stick in the hole
4 cut a small notch on the top very near the end.
To hold the handle of soda pop can/dollhouse bucket.
5 Hang a miniture bucket on the notch. Might want to tie it 
down with thread.
Come back in a week or two.
Pine sap burns real well think of pine sap instead of vasoline


----------

